# Cool log truck



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

This army truck came in yesterday here at the mill. It and the trailer look to be 100% restored. They also came in with a Jeep complete with all of its tools and necessaries.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The trusty old M52 or M818 5 ton.......


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

What year would that be?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The M52 series started production around 1951 and went into the late 60's They were replaced by the M809 series that started production in 1969 untill the 1980's replaced by the M923 series. They're being repalced by the LMTV/MTV/MTVR Families Currently

I looked at the Photo a little closer ... It's an M809 series... the air cleaner is on the drivers side. the M52 has it on the passenger.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Neat rig, what was he hauling to the mill ? That little trailer load I bet he didn't even know he had anything in tow.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

I want one.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Check out http://www.idahomotorpool.com/


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

He had 1-12' poplar and about six 8 footers along with 5 small walnut logs. I sawed the poplar into 1x6's and 2x4's.


----------

